# honda 420. 18 percent gr. whats the best tire



## loganjude (Jun 9, 2013)

I got a 420 with 18 gr. Hmf pipe and programmer. 2in lift. I was wondering how well would it fo with some 28 ol2s. What yall think.


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Not very well


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not goot at all. need bigger. Also is this the auto bike?


----------



## loganjude (Jun 9, 2013)

No its foot shift and a sra. What's the biggest tire it'd turn good? I see stock 420s turning 29.5 skinnies all the time.


----------



## MS Foreman (Jul 3, 2013)

I got 28 ols on my 450 with 14% gr it it bogs in pb mud same for my brothers 420 with 18%, but I think the ol2 bite harder than og laws, you can always add the 35% gr if you not happy with the way it pulls


----------



## loganjude (Jun 9, 2013)

Just some ol 29.5s should do good right?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

35% gr wo t have no problems 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

just get the 35% and be done with it


----------

